# Finally got my CycloCross bike!!!



## iGaz (28 Feb 2009)

Its a Terry Dolan with a mixture of road and cross components and I'm really chuffed with it.

The frame and forks have a few battle scars, but I'm not bothered by this as its going to be used as a wet weather/commuter/ all round bike.

The only addition I've made is added some old ish Time pedals.

Future mods are some Cross tyres, longer stem and 3 ring crank set.







I'll get more pics up tomorrow in the gallery section.


----------



## dan_bo (1 Mar 2009)

nice bike!


----------



## stedlocks (6 Mar 2009)

I'm loving that...........


----------



## jpembroke (10 Mar 2009)

will it be raced?

it should be raced!


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (10 Mar 2009)

thats a nice bike


----------



## palinurus (10 Mar 2009)

You've got to race it. Trust me.


----------



## itboffin (13 Mar 2009)

Nice bike, do your gear cables rub under the down tube?






Mine do 

Also how are you routing your LH brake cable?

Sorry for the questions but I'm kinda stuck on that one, well and the canti brakes 

I rode mine for the first time this afternoon, only couple of happy miles so far.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (13 Mar 2009)

is that a dint i see?


----------



## Radius (13 Mar 2009)

Nice bike, like the wheels.


----------



## itboffin (18 Mar 2009)

New saddle, rear brakes now working and some bar tape, boy this bike rides sweet


----------



## mr-marty-martin (19 Mar 2009)

looks realy good...

but get some nobbly tires on...


----------



## Radius (19 Mar 2009)

Stealth!!! 
Nice


----------

